# Success part 2 (it got better!)



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

What's better than you catching a fish on your own handmade bait? When your daughter does it! Inline spinner with Colorado blade and red/black bucktail dressed treble.








Here is the lure. The beads are fancy jasper. LOL I love when she gets a fish... I hear her say "Dad!" real quick and then get quiet while she fights it.


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

nice looking lure....even better that it works!


----------



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

claytonhaske said:


> nice looking lure....even better that it works!


Thanks! I know that inlines aren't as "sexy" as the crankbaits and such, but they have always caught fish!


----------

